# Eurojet Turbo Kit



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was wondering what ever happened to the status of Eurojet's turbo that they were supposed to come out with


----------



## laxsteve2 (Jun 12, 2007)

unless they're really good at keeping a secret...hopefully


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (laxsteve2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laxsteve2* »_unless they're really good at keeping a secret...hopefully


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol 
...secret...shhh


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ender619)*

"we are working on other types of FI for the 2.5l application" from joel
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (dlob32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlob32* »_"we are working on other types of FI for the 2.5l application" from joel
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome, cause this the only thing holding me back to go FI ! 
No C2 for me, Unless there $7000 Stage 3 over powers what Eurjet's releasing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Awesome, cause this the only thing holding me back to go FI ! 
No C2 for me, Unless there $7000 Stage 3 over powers what Eurjet's releasing.

We're keeping things hush as to what we're doing. We keep getting copy-catted by another company, so we're tight lipped from here on out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

well whoever is copy catting you . i hope they burn to the ground for it


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We're keeping things hush as to what we're doing. We keep getting copy-catted by another company, so we're tight lipped from here on out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

 
E-Bay???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_ 
E-Bay???

















If it were only that simple.








Anywho, we do have something in the works. The 2.5 production is first priority this Spring. It will not cost $7000 and it will put down a lot of power. That's all I can say


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*

this is their big secret!








i think you are the copy cats eurojet haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

They're onto us


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

lmao! hm.. my dad has two leaf blowers... I HAVE AN IDEA!!!


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_this is their big secret!








i think you are the copy cats eurojet haha


Thes are totally the best turboz. Way more better than those expensive ones


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (epearson)*

OH NOES ITS THE NEW EUROJET PLUG AND PLAY TUNE!!
its for euros you can tell cus it says EU in the picture...ballin.








but in all seriousness im thinkin about those headers with a catted mid pipe one they are ready.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_
in all seriousness im thinkin about those headers with a catted mid pipe once they are ready.









Yeah, the 2.5, when tuned, is actually pretty tolerable. It's so dang loud and theatrical. It is kind of funny how it's the loud, cheap version. The loud exhaust combined with the sound of screeching tires does have a certain awesomeness. I can't wait to get my insurance license so I can throw some decent coilovers on the suspension. 
Or maybe get the Eurojet turbo if it is freaking amazing.


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

I want a supercharger on this motor..not really a fan of turbo lag


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*

Turbo lag is really not that bad imo. If you have a good set up and tune it right it's very minimal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_I want a supercharger on this motor..not really a fan of turbo lag

That is all dependent on a properly sized turbo. 
On the flipside to your argument, Superchargers are inherently prone to belt-slip because of the orientation of our engines and the use of a double-sided belt. Also, with a good turbo, you're going to get a far greater powerband and top-end.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They're onto us









this is awesome


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (dlob32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlob32* »_"we are working on other types of FI for the 2.5l application" from joel
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Huh? What?








Ok, I am a noob, but what other types of FI are there besides turbocharger and supercharger?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They're onto us









Whoa whoa whoa now, that ain't no 2.5!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_
Huh? What?








Ok, I am a noob, but what other types of FI are there besides turbocharger and supercharger?

see post above yours....


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









can i get mine in CW instead of john deere green?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg'nBunny* »_
can i get mine in CW instead of john deere green?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

Lag=Traction control


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lag=Traction control


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: other forms of FI*

What about a "twincharger?" I"m reading about it on Wikipedia.

_Quote, originally posted by *wikipedia* »_ 
A twincharging system combines a supercharger and turbocharger in a complementary arrangement, with the intent of one component's advantage compensating for the other component's disadvantage.
The most common type of twincharging system is a sequentially organized Roots type supercharger, connected to a medium-large sized turbocharger.[citation needed] The supercharger provides near instant manifold pressure, when the turbocharger is otherwise not at its operating speed. Once the turbocharger has reached operating speed, the supercharger can either continue contributing air to the intake (yielding elevated intake pressures), or it can be bypassed and disconnected from the powertrain (increasing efficiency of the induction system).



_Quote, originally posted by *wikipedia* »_
The concept of twincharging was successfully used by Lancia in the 1980s on the Lancia Delta S4 rally car. The idea was also successfully adapted to production road cars by Nissan, in their March Super Turbo compact car, and by the Volkswagen Group, badged as TSI, in their Golf, Touran and Tiguan models.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: other forms of FI (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_What about a "twincharger?" I"m reading about it on Wikipedia.











top gear tested it, jermey didnt like it...


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: other forms of FI (stangg172006)*

any new updates?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Awesome, cause this the only thing holding me back to go FI ! 
No C2 for me, Unless their $7000 Stage 3 over powers what Eurojet's releasing.


In an effort to dispel incorrect information, C2 Stage 3 Turbo Kit ~$4999



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:51 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: other forms of FI (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_any new updates?









+1


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*

the turbo lag on my c2 bunny is not only tolerable but also in my opinion a necessity for keeping these torque monsters launchable.


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

i wanna turbo my bunneh, but was interested in what Eurojet is bringing to the table. if its nothing soon im just gonna bit the bullet and go c2.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L3ADSL3D* »_i wanna turbo my bunneh, but was interested in what Eurojet is bringing to the table. if its nothing soon im just gonna bit the bullet and go c2.

Our BT hardware kit is done. See you at Waterfest.


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Our BT hardware kit is done. See you at Waterfest. 


















































best news i have heard all week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L3ADSL3D* »_ best news i have heard all week. 

+1


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Our BT hardware kit is done. See you at Waterfest. 

I think you just made alot of people happy...


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

do we have a price for the BT kit?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

what is BT ? :-s


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_what is BT ? :-s


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_what is BT ? :-s 

BIG TURBO!!1


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

why is it that c2 and everyone is saying how they have the stage 3 kit out now but yet when i go to there site to buy it, it shows the stage 3 doesnt even exist, its a blank pic with no info or no price?????


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_why is it that c2 and everyone is saying how they have the stage 3 kit out now but yet when i go to there site to buy it, it shows the stage 3 doesnt even exist, its a blank pic with no info or no price?????

tried calling them???

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 EJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

asking for opinions out there. what does spending a quarter of the price of a vw on a turbo do for everyone?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivadonvito* »_what does spending a quarter of the price of a vw on a turbo do for everyone? 

Makes ya Go Fasta !


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

lol yes thats what they do


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*

Question answered.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

this should be fun








but i prolly wont do anything else to my bunny till summer of next year. Money is tight.. sigh


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

hey man how do you like that bsh intake? i'm thinking of getting one real soon.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_this should be fun








but i prolly wont do anything else to my bunny till summer of next year. Money is tight.. sigh









feel you on that, my bunny is boosted but to say the least a water meth kit would make it a whole lot more enjoyable when the heat comes out


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Our BT hardware kit is done. See you at Waterfest. 
 







I would be interested in a price as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (RaBBiT MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaBBiT MKV* »_ 







I would be interested in a price as well.

Just the hardware: Tubular Manifold, 3" Downpipe, Intake, Wastegate Dump Tube will be about $2000. With the Direct to Manifold option we're making with our intake manifold will add another $1000 or so, and if you decide to go FMIC and forego the DTM option it'll be about $1000 as well. 
The end user will be responsible for choosing their turbo, wastegate, fueling etc. We simply make the hardware.
Unitronic has a badass 550CC injector file that can be used on our kits. We'll be using a beta Uni file for our 35R Rabbit with a built motor and share the results here.


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just the hardware: Tubular Manifold, 3" Downpipe, Intake, Wastegate Dump Tube will be about $2000. With the Direct to Manifold option we're making with our intake manifold will add another $1000 or so, and if you decide to go FMIC and forego the DTM option it'll be about $1000 as well. 
The end user will be responsible for choosing their turbo, wastegate, fueling etc. We simply make the hardware.
Unitronic has a badass 550CC injector file that can be used on our kits. We'll be using a beta Uni file for our 35R Rabbit with a built motor and share the results here. 

Ic. Interested in the results once available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_why is it that c2 and everyone is saying how they have the stage 3 kit out now but yet when i go to there site to buy it, it shows the stage 3 doesn't even exist, its a blank pic with no info or no price?????

Our Stage 3 Turbo Kit will be on display in our booth at Waterfest. We are trying to get updated pictures so that we may update the website. We apologize for the delay. If you would like to discuss the purchase of the Stage 3, please feel free to call me.
Chris
C2
502.895.3660


----------



## L3ADSL3D (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just the hardware: Tubular Manifold, 3" Downpipe, Intake, Wastegate Dump Tube will be about $2000. With the Direct to Manifold option we're making with our intake manifold will add another $1000 or so, and if you decide to go FMIC and forego the DTM option it'll be about $1000 as well. 
The end user will be responsible for choosing their turbo, wastegate, fueling etc. We simply make the hardware.
Unitronic has a badass 550CC injector file that can be used on our kits. We'll be using a beta Uni file for our 35R Rabbit with a built motor and share the results here. 

is there any place in utah or close to utah that could do the install that you guys recommend? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivadonvito* »_asking for opinions out there. what does spending a quarter of the price of a vw on a turbo do for everyone? 

As people who turbo civics dont spend more on the turbo kit than the car itself???


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_
As people who turbo civics dont spend more on the turbo kit than the car itself??? 


x2 on civics that spend more on their turbo kits than the car is actually worth...
and we actually get to keep our interiors and have A/C as well.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

Ok, is there a full kit, with everything you need except the software and injection? Or do I have to buy all your pieces and then still buy the silicone, oil lines, clamps, rig the wastegate dump to be emissions compliant, hardware and gaskets elsewhere? If so how can I know 100% that it will bolt up to the correct turbo and other parts I need that aren't included?
So, it's not a full kit and just called a "hardware kit" and not complete? I guess i'm confused. Clarify?
Thanks for your time, 
-B


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (L3ADSL3D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L3ADSL3D* »_
is there any place in utah or close to utah that could do the install that you guys recommend? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Provo is my old stomping grounds. I could figure something out for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_Ok, is there a full kit, with everything you need except the software and injection? Or do I have to buy all your pieces and then still buy the silicone, oil lines, clamps, rig the wastegate dump to be emissions compliant, hardware and gaskets elsewhere? If so how can I know 100% that it will bolt up to the correct turbo and other parts I need that aren't included?
So, it's not a full kit and just called a "hardware kit" and not complete? I guess i'm confused. Clarify?
Thanks for your time, 
-B

There will be fueling kits offered from 20squared coupled with Unitronic SW and all the needed odds and ends for those that do not want to piece together their own kit. 
We make the hardware and thats about it. The reason behind this is that we spend more time trying to trace down suppliers and materials for all the small odds and ends that it takes away from what we do best.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I see. So I can buy your "KIT" and then go buy C2 motorsports fueling kit ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067444 )they just released and I'm good to go! They seem to have a perfect grasp on the 2.5L turbo setup so far. 2 year+ of having thier kits out.

Thanks for the answers,
-B


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_I see. So I can buy your "KIT" and then go buy C2 motorsports fueling kit ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067444 )they just released and I'm good to go! They seem to have a perfect grasp on the 2.5L turbo setup so far. 2 year+ of having thier kits out.

Thanks for the answers,
-B

I think that you'd be a good C2 Customer.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im confoosed... but then again im a slow n low driver. so i shouldn't be in here anyway








cant wait to see what u guys got cookin for WF!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_
feel you on that, my bunny is boosted but to say the least a water meth kit would make it a whole lot more enjoyable when the heat comes out


Give US a shout and we`ll get you sorted out proper.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

can I see pics of the exhaust manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

20Squared will be offering a complete bolt-on solution to compliment the EUROJET "Hardware kit" that is full of options along with each individual part required to complete a DIY build. Please feel free to contact Me or John via Email or Phone if you are interested in going over options and pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_can I see pics of the exhaust manifold


5th pic down
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4429981


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OK..... I`ll stop being lazy. 
Born to KILL IT!


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

I think it is great that you guys are putting out this turbo hardware kit. By allowing customization of the turbo/software, etc I hope to see more variations in 2.5T builds. This can only be a good thing for the dub scene and the rabbit/golf.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (digitalpirat)*

I cant wait to meet all the 20squared guys and Joel at waterfest. Good works guys


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the guys at C2 and Eurojet for some professional competition in the market, each builds quality stuff and when i finally decide to boost the bunny its definitely gonna be a tough call...
Euro and C2,
how do either of you guys think a tiptronic bunny would hold up with a simple stage 1 kit, im looking for some more power for the daily, driven smart, but would like the extra power on the highway to be happy








-Kyle


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubRadio* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the guys at C2 and Eurojet for some professional competition in the market, each builds quality stuff and when i finally decide to boost the bunny its definitely gonna be a tough call...
Euro and C2,
how do either of you guys think a tiptronic bunny would hold up with a simple stage 1 kit, im looking for some more power for the daily, driven smart, but would like the extra power on the highway to be happy








-Kyle



This question had been asked in a previous thread, which is located here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4457081 
I had posted the following:
*Quote, originally posted by nightshift1983 »*
I heard that the honda accord v6's automatic transmission goes bad after a while so I was thinking maybe the same thing about the rabbit's if I added more power to it? It is my daily driver.
Yes, No, Maybe.
Not trying to be funny....but we have had the experience of all of the above.
Customer 1: 100% stock Auto received our C2 Stage 2 Turbo Kit and there were ZERO issues.
Customer 2: 100% stock Auto received our C2 Stage 2 Turbo Kit and there were some torque converter "slip" issues.
Customer 3: 100% stock Auto received our C2 Stage 3 Turbo Kit and there were ZERO issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DubRadio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubRadio* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the guys at C2 and Eurojet for some professional competition in the market, each builds quality stuff and when i finally decide to boost the bunny its definitely gonna be a tough call...
Euro and C2,
how do either of you guys think a tiptronic bunny would hold up with a simple stage 1 kit, im looking for some more power for the daily, driven smart, but would like the extra power on the highway to be happy








-Kyle


Sent IM. I've Driven one.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_updates?

Built an intercooler for it today.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

chop chop


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

^


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

how much are these kits going for??


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Boost Addicted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Addicted* »_how much are these kits going for??

Eurojet said a hardware kit should be about $2000 with about another $1000 with a FMIC option


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Eurojet said a hardware kit should be about $2000 with about another $1000 with a FMIC option

For realz? Sounds like a steal of deal to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

You're kidding right?
A steal for what? It's NOT a kit. you get no turbo, no wastegate, no recir for the wg, no oiling, no silicone or clamps, no fueling, no software.
Its foolish to call this a "kit". Maybe a few nicely welded together pieces but thats all.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_You're kidding right?
A steal for what? It's NOT a kit. you get no turbo, no wastegate, no recir for the wg, no oiling, no silicone or clamps, no fueling, no software.
Its foolish to call this a "kit". Maybe a few nicely welded together pieces but thats all.

First off EJ stated that this was a hardware kit only and second if you dont support Eurojet thats perfectly fine but you dont have to be an ******* and talk sh*t in there thread. Keep it to yourself


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

Wow, touchy?
I know they said that, but its still is not a kit, or a hardware kit even. if it were it would include more as there is much more "hardware" to a turbo setup.
I was nice by saying the have nicely welded pieces, but thats all. If you wanted this to be a "kit" you'd have to spend $3000+ to do it.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_Wow, touchy?
I know they said that, but its still is not a kit, or a hardware kit even. if it were it would include more as there is much more "hardware" to a turbo setup.
I was nice by saying the have nicely welded pieces, but thats all. If you wanted this to be a "kit" you'd have to spend $3000+ to do it.


Ok so $3000+ is comparable to anything else thats on the market right now so how is it a bad deal?


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Ok so $3000+ is comparable to anything else thats on the market right now so how is it a bad deal?

No, $3000+ after you pay $3000+/- for EJ's "kit"








Unless you have a turbo tree in your backyard.
So, its more like $6000+/- for a complete "kit", thats not a "kit", that you have to piece together and then there is no support for the "kit" after you piece together the "kit" on your own.
again, nice welds.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_You're kidding right?
A steal for what? It's NOT a kit. you get no turbo, no wastegate, no recir for the wg, no oiling, no silicone or clamps, no fueling, no software.
Its foolish to call this a "kit". Maybe a few nicely welded together pieces but thats all.

I think that its great how you're able to speak on our behalf in multiple threads. Its fantastic that you have so much inside information as to what we're doing. 
As it sits now the hardware "kit" will include: Tubular manifold, 3" downpipe, Wastegate dump, intake, discharge pipe, silicone, and clamps. We may even include an intake manifold. And we're currently working on a direct to manifold piece as well as a couple of intercooling options. We're in no rush.
Just so that we're clear, we're not offering a cheap undersized journal bearing turbo with our kits. You'll be able to use your own turbo, or choose from a 3076 or a 3582. Why? Because those are the turbos that we're currently pushing on our cars and that's what the fueling options are being based off of. 
This "kit" isn't going to be for everyone and will not be a turn-key solution. The reason being is that the internals with this motor need a bit of going over. And, the last thing that we want is a bunch of customers with blown motors and failing parts. So, we're making a "kit" that is aimed at the more serious tuner. Someone that wants to build a car and get the most out of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_
No, $3000+ after you pay $3000+/- for EJ's "kit"








Unless you have a turbo tree in your backyard.
So, its more like $6000+/- for a complete "kit", thats not a "kit", that you have to piece together and then there is no support for the "kit" after you piece together the "kit" on your own.
again, nice welds.









Whatever you wanna think man


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think that its great how you're able to speak on our behalf in multiple threads. Its fantastic that you have so much inside information as to what we're doing. 
As it sits now the hardware "kit" will include: Tubular manifold, 3" downpipe, Wastegate dump, intake, discharge pipe, silicone, and clamps. We may even include an intake manifold. And we're currently working on a direct to manifold piece as well as a couple of intercooling options. We're in no rush.
Just so that we're clear, we're not offering a cheap undersized journal bearing turbo with our kits. You'll be able to use your own turbo, or choose from a 3076 or a 3582. Why? Because those are the turbos that we're currently pushing on our cars and that's what the fueling options are being based off of. 
This "kit" isn't going to be for everyone and will not be a turn-key solution. The reason being is that the internals with this motor need a bit of going over. And, the last thing that we want is a bunch of customers with blown motors and failing parts. So, we're making a "kit" that is aimed at the more serious tuner. Someone that wants to build a car and get the most out of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Very Well Put ! Keep up the excellent work Eurojet / 20 Squared !


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*

are there any new updates from eurojet?


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im very curious about this kit. i love how its looking but i have a question.
who will do software for this kit? or how will it work without new software? im a noob when it comes to the software part of this










_Modified by Turbonix at 5:34 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

I feel like a tease, but I dont like giving updates that are meaningless to the consumer cause all they really want is the end result...We've decided to cast a manifold due to the price point desired and the exactness in replication. We will have a non-intercooled kit and an intercooled kit option. We will also offer 2 turbos and rods for the higher HP applications. Its pretty mundane right now. We have to wait 30 some odd days for the castings to be completed.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Turbonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbonix* »_im very curious about this kit. i love how its looking but i have a question.
who will do software for this kit? or how will it work without new software? im a noob when it comes to the software part of this









_Modified by Turbonix at 5:34 PM 8-13-2009_

i think unitronic is doing the software...


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
i think unitronic is doing the software...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Indeed.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
i think unitronic is doing the software...

cool cool


----------



## epic fail (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

i want turbo!!!! get it done..... at least by feb. ill use my tax refund check for this.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (epic fail)*

With Stage I or II, I wouldn't expect an issue to pop up with the cams, but is there an issue with Stage III? Are the cam's keyed or would they slip with that much FI?
Not a Turbo guy, but wanting to know more about the subject. There's always someday.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

LAG=CURTIOUS HEAD START


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (2LODubster)*

lets say i wanted to get the cheapest kit you can buy with stock fuel injectors and cams. and a turbo about the size of a ko4 lol. what kind of power would i be running? anything special?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_OK..... I`ll stop being lazy. 
Born to KILL IT!









OMG!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VrstewartW)*


























































The camo anodize is awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

We sent one of the only hardware kits out today to a customer. If there is a positive response, we'll push it. But, in all honesty, its tough to justify production. So, we'll see how this goes and figure it out.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can't wait to hear what it does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How your catback and headers sells? Cause my catback sounds so DAMN SEXY.


_Modified by HIBB 304 at 7:31 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and my 2.5 headers are AMAZING in every way...
improvements are countless


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We sent one of the only hardware kits out today to a customer. If there is a positive response, we'll push it. But, in all honesty, its tough to justify production. So, we'll see how this goes and figure it out.










do you know the type of turbo that is going to be used with your hardware...?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

tell me more about the 2.5 header, performance ? sound?


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_tell me more about the 2.5 header, performance ? sound? 


More info for the header can be found here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4585626


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

this is the link for my car.
you'll see all the mods, step by step...
http://thygreyt.jettamkv.com
there are comments and pics about the headers...
they are round page 6-8


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We sent one of the only hardware kits out today to a customer. If there is a positive response, we'll push it. But, in all honesty, its tough to justify production. So, we'll see how this goes and figure it out.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

bump for updates


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddi3okic* »_lets say i wanted to get the cheapest kit you can buy with stock fuel injectors and cams. and a turbo about the size of a ko4 lol. what kind of power would i be running? anything special?

x2.....I dont want a beast, but i do want a little bit more power in the car....Is this something tah has already been tested and you guys are working on bigger things or is this still in the testing stages?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Born to KILL IT!









i think what you really meant to say...
Born to MURDER IT!!!


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Is there an update on if you're going to continue to keep producing these?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_Is there an update on if you're going to continue to keep producing these?


No, we're not actively pursuing the 2.5 FI market right now.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

thats sad


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No, we're not actively pursuing the 2.5 FI market right now. 








Not a real big market right now to push production.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamZleep* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Not to stir the pot, but its pricey to develop and produce products. When the market is what it is, it just doesnt make fiscal sense. We've got a full turbo kit with a cast manifold production ready. All the tooling is ready, jigs completed, and details are finalized. We're just waiting for market to yield the returns needed to justify production. 
I do recall a company doing a GB on a 2.5 BT kit and dropped the price ridiculously low....The list of 10 sat empty for weeks and then it eventually died out. No one wants that to happen.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not to stir the pot, but its pricey to develop and produce products. When the market is what it is, it just doesnt make fiscal sense. We've got a full turbo kit with a cast manifold production ready. All the tooling is ready, jigs completed, and details are finalized. We're just waiting for market to yield the returns needed to justify production. 
I do recall a company doing a GB on a 2.5 BT kit and dropped the price ridiculously low....The list of 10 sat empty for weeks and then it eventually died out. No one wants that to happen. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not to stir the pot, but its pricey to develop and produce products. When the market is what it is, it just doesnt make fiscal sense. We've got a full turbo kit with a cast manifold production ready. All the tooling is ready, jigs completed, and details are finalized. We're just waiting for market to yield the returns needed to justify production. 
I do recall a company doing a GB on a 2.5 BT kit and dropped the price ridiculously low....The list of 10 sat empty for weeks and then it eventually died out. No one wants that to happen. 


Touche good sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_I see. So I can buy your "KIT" and then go buy C2 motorsports fueling kit ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067444 )they just released and I'm good to go! They seem to have a perfect grasp on the 2.5L turbo setup so far. 2 year+ of having thier kits out.

Thanks for the answers,
-B


I wonder how many 2.5 engines they had to replace??


----------

